# Redoing the 1999 NBA Draft



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Redoing the 1999 NBA Draft*

_PICK) PLAYER (ACTUAL DRAFT POSITION)_

1) Elton Brand (1'st)
2) Steve Francis (2'nd)
3) Richard Hamilton (7'th)
4) Andrei Kirilenko (24'th)
5) Manu Ginobili (57'th)
6) Baron Davis (3'rd)
7) Shawn Marion (9'th)
8) Andre Miller (8'th)
9) Corey Maggette (13'th)
10) Lamar Odom (4'th)
11) Jason Terry (10'th)
12) Kenny Thomas (22'nd)
13) Wally Szczerbiak (6'th)


Elton Brand:


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

I'd take Baron, Marion, Maggette, and Odom over Manu pretty easily given the his age and that he's only been performing at star level for about a month.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

imo:
1) Baron Davis (3'rd)
2) Elton Brand (1'st)
3) Andrei Kirilenko (24'th)
4) Lamar Odom (4'th)
5) Steve Francis (2'nd)
6) Richard Hamilton (7'th)
7) Manu Ginobili (57'th)
8) Shawn Marion (9'th)
9) Andre Miller (8'th)
10) Corey Maggette (13'th)
11) Jason Terry (10'th)
13) Wally Szczerbiak (6'th)
12) Kenny Thomas (22'nd)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Looks like a pretty solid draft. Lots of really good players.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kenny Thomas in the top 13? :hurl: How about not leaving Ron Artest out and putting him at No. 1. I'd want him over anyone on this list.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

artest at number 3 at least... what a draft anyway.... all of the top 5-6 looks to me at the same level...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

AK , Artest and Manu are the best in that draft imo.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

solid draft. No HOF'ers but solid depth and a few All-stars


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus what would have happened if the Lakers had drafted aK47 (24th) instead of Devean George (23rd)

That would have been real scary talk about a perfect fit with Shaq and Kobe


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

1. Andrei Kirilenko
2. Ron Artest
3. Elton Brand
4. Manu Ginobili
5. Rip Hamilton
6. Baron Davis
7. Shawn Marion
8. Steve Francis
9. Corey Maggette
10. Andre Miller
11. Lamar Odom
12. Kenny Thomas
13. James Posey
14. Jason Terry
15. Wally Szczerbiak


We've been going 13 picks deep with these, but we need to go a little deeper in this extremely deep draft. This was the draft that made me love the NBA draft. What a bunch of good players. My Bulls got two of the best, but where are they now?

Defense at the top. AK47 was quietly a top 10 player in the NBA two years ago. Injured this year, his Jazz were crap. A true defensive force and bizarre box score every night. Truly a jack of all trades. Artest would get the nod at #1 if it wasn't for his mental volatility. I can't wait to see him back in the league next year, but I fear for my Bulls.

Brand gets the slight edge over Manu who should overtake him in my mind as soon as he can reign it in just a little bit in the name of some consistency. He is a star type whereas Brand is not, but Elton is just too solid. Rip is an offensive dynamo but not really the defensive player he gets credit for being because the Pistons bigs cover for him.

Baron is a top talent, but man those injuries have nagged him. They seem to have bothered him for the last three years, and I don't know if he'll ever run at 100%. Marion is not a star but an uber role player. I think he needs a little too much help to score to put him higher on this list, but I love the boards and the defense. He disappeared in a few too many playoff games for my liking this year. Francis is one of the two or three most talented players in this draft, but what a pud! What a whimpering, mewling little waste of an all star talent. Lets see if any team he leads can ever win something. Maggette is another top athletic and offensive talent, but does he help his team win as much as his stats indicate? Andre Miller is solid, solid, solid, but not spectacular.

Lamar Odom looked like a world-beater in Miami, but his years in LA have been marked by ineffectual balling. Will Phil be able to turn him into the Scottie Pippen he could be? Kenny Thomas produces despite his slight height. Posey had on impressive year last year but is saddled in the middle of Memphis' 12 man rotation. Terry is a bit of a no-defense gunner who doesn't really run the point so well, but he's clearly a talent. Wally never fulfilled his promise as KG's perimeter partner after his extension.

Again, what a solid draft. Yep, maybe no hall of famers, but so many good players.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

1. Andrei Kirilenko
2. Ron Artest
3. Elton Brand
4. Manu Ginobili
5. Rip Hamilton
6. Shawn Marion
7. Steve Francis
8. Corey Maggette
9. Baron Davis
10. Jason Terry
11. Lamar Odom
12. Wally Szczerbiak
13. Andre Miller
14. Kenny Thomas
15. James Posey


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

AK is getting a liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittle too much props here.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Andre Kirilenko is not better than Ron Artest. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> Andre Kirilenko is not better than Ron Artest.


He was this year, despite being injured. If you can't play, you don't contribute.

Ron's head issues are a real problem, and not just the fight in Detroit. How about the meltdown in his last playoff game the year before? I don't know if his teammates can totally count on Ron.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Jesus what would have happened if the Lakers had drafted aK47 (24th) instead of Devean George (23rd)
> 
> That would have been real scary talk about a perfect fit with Shaq and Kobe


They probably would have won a couple of rings with that team.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Based on teams' needs at the time

1. Chicago - Manu Ginobilli

A player with superstar potential the team can built around

2. Vancouver - Ron Artest

Artest would've bring toughness which Shareef was lacking.

3. Charlotte - Baron Davis

Davis is just the right pick for the Hornets. They need a PG, and Davis is the best available

4. LA Clippers - Elton Brand

Clips badly needs a star talent. Eventhough Taylor is the leading scorer, he's no Elton Brand. Clips at least has a 20/10 player in it's roster.

5. Toronto - Andre Miller

Raptors need PG talent. Alvin Williams wasn't good enough. Andre Miller is the best PG available.

6. Minnesota - Richard Hamilton

With Garnett and Marbury as their 2 top players, Richard Hamilton will thrive as a third option with his off the ball movement.

7. Washington - Andrei Kirilenko

They already have one two punch scoring machine in Richmond and Howard. They need defense. Kirilenko would simply brought that to the team. Ben Wallace and Kirilenko on the same team. This team would be scary defensively.

8. Cleveland - Lamar Odom

Cleveland got solid talent at all position, but Cedric Henderson was not a starter talent at SF and Brevin Knight is small play maker. Odom would be a great fit. He has All-Star talent at SF and can share the ball handling duty with Knight.

9. Phoenix - Corey Maggette

Eventhough Marion is available at this point, looking at the roster, Phoenix needs a SG. Their backcourt were undersized. Kidd and Chapman. Maggette is a big guard who can help them.

10. Atlanta - Shawn Marion

The Hawks lack athleticism. They need SF. LaPhonso Ellis wasn't as good as he used to be. Marion is their man. Blaylock, Mutombo, and Marion sounds like a good defensive team.

11. Cleveland - Steve Francis

An offensive minded combo guard. Cleveland picked Odom earlier who's more of a ball distributor. Their best scorer was Kemp. Francis would come in and score right away. Beside, Francis is an upgrade at PG compare to Knight. Francis would play SG role with Odom handling the ball.

12. Toronto - Kenny Thomas

Thomas would back up Charles Oakley. He would eventually take the starting spot away from Oakley. A solid pick for a team who already has their pieces in Carter, T-Mac, and Miller (drafted earlier).

13. Seattle - Jason Terry

Tough pick. Local Star. With the Glove in his prime, Terry would not get too much playing time. However, Seattle was thin at PG. It's either Terry would have Devin Harris like rookie year or traded to other team. Terry was the best player available. Wally is a possible pick. But, they have their future SF in Rashard Lewis.

14. Minnesota - Wally Szczerbiak

Wally would still fall to Minnesota then.

15. New York - Jeff Foster

Ewing was already declining, Camby was rising but injury prone. Jeff Foster would've solidify their frontcourt. At least in the rebounding department.

16. Chicago - James Posey

James Posey is less the defender that Artest is. He is less the scorer that Artest is. Posey is less physical. But Posey is a solid SF who give his best at both ends of the floor. Very good perimeter defender. Well, he's basically a skinny Ron Artest.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

RSP83 said:


> Based on teams' needs at the time
> 
> 1. Chicago - Manu Ginobilli
> 
> A player with superstar potential the team can built around


Ginobili is a superstar? Thats news to me...


----------



## DaBulls812 (Feb 21, 2005)

Elton Brand was by far the best player in that draft. Put him in the same situation as to play next to a superstar and he would have excelled better than Manu, Artest, Rip etc...

Manu had Duncan, put EB next to Duncan and they would have beaten the Pistons 4-0

Artest had a good coach, not to mention Reggie and O'neil. Oh yeah, and a true point guard.

Rip has Sheed, Wallace, Billips and the 2nd best coach in the league in Larry Brown. 


A team with EB as the no.2 man would be unstopable with the right coach.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Ginobili? Reach the unreachable...

Especially when you say at the time, they needed a player not his rights and no games. There weren't that many international players and definitely not taken that high. They didn't need that uncertainty with the freakin' top pick, and at the time it was apparently thought Radojevic was a much better candidate to at least play in the NBA. When Gasol was eligible, Washington and Chicago even passed on him.


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

I wonder why Manu's listed as being from Italy. I thought he was from Argentina.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Radocevic, there's a name for the "all-time" lottery bust lists!


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Manu played pro ball in Italy, that is why he's listed that way, scapegoat.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Where the hell is Frederic Weis on your lists?!?!?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

1. AK-47
2. Ron Artest
3. Manu
4. Marion
5. Brand
6. Baron
7. Rip
8. Francis


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

imo, top 5 is:
1) Ron Artest
2) AK
3) Brand
4) Marion
5) Hamilton


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm shocked to see Baron Davis ranked so low on these lists. His injury problems haven't been terrible. He's lost some weight, which should help the injuries and his back. He is one of the few franchise players on the list. So many of these players have great supporting casts, but Davis has been the #1 man on most teams. In GSW, he still chucks a lot of 3s, but he doesn't take a ton of shots, as he has quite a few offensive weapons around him (as opposed to in NO). My list:

1. Ron Artest
2. AK-47
3. Baron Davis
4. Elton Brand
5. Manu Ginobili
6. Shawn Marion
7. Rip Hamilton
8. Steve Francis (would be higher if not for last season)
9. Lamar Odom
10. Corey Maggette
11. Andre Miller
12. Jason Terry
13. James Posey
14. Kenny Thomas
15. Wally World


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

imo Shawn Marion is better then AK47,Manu and Brand..He is a better scorer then AK47 and his defense is just as good..Scores just as much as brand and play better defense and he is a double-double treat every game just like Brand and Manu is overrated imo he is good just not great..

my top 10

1.Ron Artest
2.Shawn Marion
3.Steve Francis (come on now one bad season and the guys sucks? and it wasnt even that bad of a season he is still a 20+/7rb/7assist guy
4.Elton Brand
5.Baron Davis
6.Manu
7.AK47(he is good but he isnt great he is hell of a defensive player but where is the offense? and he is injury prone)
8.Lamar Odom
9.Andre Miller(Hasnt been the same since he left Cavs on Cavs he was a triple double treat every night like Francis and Kidd)
10.Rip Hamilton


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

1) Baron Davis (when healthy)
2) Artest
3) Kirilenko
4) Brand
5) Ginobili
6) Marion
7) Maggette
8) Odom


----------

